# bumble bees & water



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
I have several water sources in my yard. There are honey bee's, wasps & hornets drinking from them all day.
We have a lot of bumble bees, & black wood bee's, but I have never seen any of them drink from the water holes.
I'd like to know if there is an explanation for this? 

Dan


----------

